# GCC 4.0.0

## hellraiser

Per chi ancora lo sapesse...oggi è stata rilasciata la release 4.0.0 di Gcc!

Appena avro tempo lo provo...vi farò sapere

----------

## Benve

Mi domando come facciano Fedora e MacOSX a usare già il gcc 4 che è uscito "stabile" oggi.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

bene... ma vale la pena ricompilare tutto con il gcc 4?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hellraiser

bhe...per ora è meglio aspettare...meglio fare prima dei test, che rischiare di sputtanare il sistema operativo...

io appena ho tempo lo provo sopra una macchina da test, per vedere cosa ne viene fuori...se tutto va bene, lo passo a tutte le macchine di produzione a lavoro!

chi te lo ha detto che Fedora e Mac Os X usano gia gcc 4 ????

----------

## AlterX

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> Per chi ancora lo sapesse...oggi è stata rilasciata la release 4.0.0 di Gcc!
> 
> Appena avro tempo lo provo...vi farò sapere

 

Ma in portage???  :Razz: 

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> chi te lo ha detto che Fedora e Mac Os X usano gia gcc 4 ????

 

prova  :Smile: 

----------

## n3m0

per MacOSX, credo si riferisca all'imminente Tiger. 

Da qui infatti, si puo' leggere: 

 *Quote:*   

> At the very core of the Xcode 2.0 toolchain is the GCC 4.0 compiler, the next generation of the industry-standard compiler

 

Probabilmente cmq entrambi hanno usato una versione pre-finale (l'ultima RC forse) alla quale hanno probabilmente aggiunto delle proprie patch grazie alle quali ritenevano il prodotto stabile.

----------

## n3m0

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Ma in portage??? 

 

C'è. E' hard-masked.

----------

## AlterX

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Ma in portage???  
> 
> C'è. E' hard-masked.

 

Azz  :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> C'è. E' hard-masked.

 

C'e' solo il beta pero' non il finale

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> Changes:
> 
> *gcc-4.0.0 (21 Apr 2005)
> 
> 21 Apr 2005; Jeremy Huddleston <eradicator@gentoo.org> +gcc-4.0.0.ebuild:
> ...

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Boh rifaro' domani il sync ormai oggi l'ho gia' fatto e non mi ha messo la 4.0.0 final

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Boh rifaro' domani il sync ormai oggi l'ho gia' fatto e non mi ha messo la 4.0.0 final

 

Strano, io l'ho fatto stamattina e già c'era...

Dipendera' dall'RSYNC server...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Dipendera' dall'RSYNC server...

 

Beh credo proprio di si. Tanto non e' ancora stabile quindi non ho fretta  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> prova 

 

Sarebbe la "Fedora Core 4 Test 1"... peraltro dalle parti di RH non sarebbe la prima volta che mettono un compilatore in beta della distribuzione (era il gcc 2.97 sulla RH 7 se non ricordo male....)

----------

## mc619

ma ha qualke feature interessante questa nuova versione?Last edited by mc619 on Fri Apr 22, 2005 12:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hellraiser

Chi è che ha avuto tempo di leggersi i Changelog?? e a chi andrebbe di riassumerli qui ?    :Laughing: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> ma ha qualke feature interessante questa nuova versione?

 

 *wup.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # The tree ssa branch has been merged. This merge has brought in a completely new optimization framework based on a higher level intermediate representation than the existing RTL representation. Numerous new code transformations based on the new framework are available in GCC 4.0, including:
> 
> * Scalar replacement of aggregates
> ...

 

----------

## hellraiser

uhm...di compilazione, compilatori e programmazione ne so ben poco   :Confused: 

...qualcuno che mi spiegherebbe meglio cosa c è in meglio in parole pavore ?

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ... peraltro dalle parti di RH non sarebbe la prima volta che mettono un compilatore in beta della distribuzione (era il gcc 2.97 sulla RH 7 se non ricordo male....)

 

non ricordi male velo pietoso on.....  :Neutral: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> bene... ma vale la pena ricompilare tutto con il gcc 4?

 

cosa ti aspetti che succeda? che il codice sia più veloce? che il codice sia più snello?

nulla di tutto questo.

io mantengo il compilatore considerato stabile in portage, e mi evito tutti i problemi che hanno quelli che vogliono assolutamente provare le versioni nuove.

tanto di vantaggi non te ne da (non da i vantaggi che un utente medio si aspetterebbe).

per la cronaca: Linus Torvalds e Alan Cox, una volta si sono lamentati di tutte le cose inutili inserite nelle nuove versioni di gcc. Linux, in particolare usa ancora gcc 2.98.

meditate, gente. meditate!

----------

## MonsterMord

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cosa ti aspetti che succeda?
> 
> 

 

mi aspetto che almeno il 50% del software stagionato in portage non compili.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io mantengo il compilatore considerato stabile in portage, e mi evito tutti i problemi che hanno quelli che vogliono assolutamente provare le versioni nuove.
> 
> tanto di vantaggi non te ne da (non da i vantaggi che un utente medio si aspetterebbe).
> ...

 

+1

va piu' veloce un programma con il gcc-3.3.5 o uno con il gcc-4.0 in segmentation fault?

----------

## Vurdak

Uhm, tra una settimana o due avrò il pc nuovo..lo proverò di sicuro da subito  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sparker

Da quanto ho letto, per ora le glibc non si compilano e le binutils danno problemi.

Per ricompilare tutto il sistema conviene aspettare almeno le glibc-2.3.6 e non so quale versione delle binutils.

----------

## yardbird

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ... peraltro dalle parti di RH non sarebbe la prima volta che mettono un compilatore in beta della distribuzione (era il gcc 2.97 sulla RH 7 se non ricordo male....)

 

Per essere precisi era una versione patchata di gcc 2.95, da loro chiamato 2.96. L'ultima versione ufficiale del tree 2.x di GCC è la 2.95.3.

 *Quote:*   

> per la cronaca: Linus Torvalds e Alan Cox, una volta si sono lamentati di tutte le cose inutili inserite nelle nuove versioni di gcc. Linux, in particolare usa ancora gcc 2.98. 

 

gcc 2.95.3 semmai... (vedi sopra)

----------

## yardbird

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> cosa ti aspetti che succeda? che il codice sia più veloce? che il codice sia più snello?
> 
> nulla di tutto questo.
> 
> io mantengo il compilatore considerato stabile in portage, e mi evito tutti i problemi che hanno quelli che vogliono assolutamente provare le versioni nuove.
> ...

 

Beh, insomma, di cose che dovrebbero essere migliorate dalla versione 3.x ce ne sono parecchie. Non ho ancora provato gcc 4.0 e di sicuro non lo userò per ricompilare il sistema, però bisogna ammettere che ci sono ampi margini di miglioramento. A partire dalla ottimizzazione del codice C++ (un po' il tallone d'Achille di gcc, visti i passati paragoni impietosi - in termini di performance - con il compilatore Intel), ma anche ad esempio la presenza di un compilatore fortran 90/95 (che nelle versioni precedenti mancava).

Mi sembra un po' azzardato il tuo atteggiamento, diamola un po' di fiducia a questi sviluppatori di GCC  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sembra un po' azzardato il tuo atteggiamento, diamola un po' di fiducia a questi sviluppatori di GCC 

 

....e che casSo  :Very Happy: 

massii dai che se ti sta antipatico un qualsiasi Gcc > 2.xx non vedo nessun problema

non lo usi e bona!

----------

## hellraiser

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  io mantengo il compilatore considerato stabile in portage, e mi evito tutti i problemi che hanno quelli che vogliono assolutamente provare le versioni nuove.
> 
> 

 

Se tutti raggionassero come te, il mondo OpenSource sarebbe finito...

Se non ci siamo noi, che usiamo e testiamo i nuovi software, non aiuteremo mai quelle buone anime che scrivono codice per noi...secondo me è anche una forma di rispetto per il loro lavoro DURO!

bhe...è soltando la mia idea, se mi sbaglio...mi scuso in anticipo, ma io la penso proprio cosi!

----------

## Sparker

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se tutti raggionassero come te, il mondo OpenSource sarebbe finito...
> 
> Se non ci siamo noi, che usiamo e testiamo i nuovi software, non aiuteremo mai quelle buone anime che scrivono codice per noi...secondo me è anche una forma di rispetto per il loro lavoro DURO!
> ...

 

Dipende: se lo usi e basta e ti lamenti perchè non funziona qualcosa di sicuro non aiuti  :Smile: 

Se crei patch per correggere il codice dei programmi che non si compilano puoi essere d'aiuto (però lo devi fare per la versione cvs, se non vuoi ricevere insulti  :Laughing:  )

Io sono il tipo che prova e se ha problemi non si lamenta troppo: cerco di imparare  :Embarassed: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> Se tutti raggionassero come te, il mondo OpenSource sarebbe finito...
> 
> Se non ci siamo noi, che usiamo e testiamo i nuovi software, non aiuteremo mai quelle buone anime che scrivono codice per noi...secondo me è anche una forma di rispetto per il loro lavoro DURO!
> 
> bhe...è soltando la mia idea, se mi sbaglio...mi scuso in anticipo, ma io la penso proprio cosi!

 

uhm... non credo. non sono gli utenti ordinari che portano avanti lo sviluppo. mandare un bugreport fatto in modo corretto non è una cosa che un utente medio è in grado di fare, secondo me.

di questo parlava anche Andrew Morton, tempo fa. si lamentava del fatto che gli vengono mandate di continuo nuove patch per il kernel, ma che queste patch, di fatto, non servono a nulla, perché non sono accompagnate da una descrizione decente di quello che devono fare e del problema che risolvono...

----------

## mrfree

Ho letto nel Changelog che ci sono ulteriori miglioramenti in termini di ottimizzazione, soprattutto per quanto riguarda C++ ... spero di poter presto aggiornare le mie CXXFLAGS  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> [
> 
> uhm... non credo. non sono gli utenti ordinari che portano avanti lo sviluppo. mandare un bugreport fatto in modo corretto non è una cosa che un utente medio è in grado di fare, secondo me.
> 
> 

 

un utente medio (ma secondo che metro?) di sicuro non potrà essere in grado di generare

bugreports corretti o quantomeno utili per determinate cose (kernel,progetti particolarmente complessi)

ma comunque puo' ed utile nel riportare incoerenze,bugs,anomalie per applicativi/progetti

piu' "semplici", in ogni caso ognuno contribuisce a seconda del proprio "background"

come meglio puo', un utente "skillato" magari non si preoccuperà mai di fare il submit

di un bug su che so kwrite si occuperà di altro, qualcosa di piu' difficile, ed ecco

che entra in gioco l'utente "meno skillato"

----------

## hellraiser

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma comunque puo' ed utile nel riportare incoerenze,bugs,anomalie per applicativi/progetti
> 
> piu' "semplici", in ogni caso ognuno contribuisce a seconda del proprio "background"
> ...

 

Esatto...è proprio quel che penso io!

Ognuno contribuisce con quel che uo...in base alle sue conoscienze!

E poi...io non ho detto mica che mi lamento se non funziona un programma, anzi cerco di capire il perche non funziona...

Logicamente...dopo aver aperto un Bug report e magari se trovo la soluzione postarla sul forum..

Potrà sembrare poco, ma per gli sviluppatori potrebbe esser d'aiuto...

Edit: Per favore cerchiamo di quotare meglio.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> un utente medio (ma secondo che metro?) di sicuro non potrà essere in grado di generare bugreports corretti o quantomeno utili per determinate cose (kernel,progetti particolarmente complessi) ma comunque puo' ed utile nel riportare incoerenze,bugs,anomalie per applicativi/progetti piu' "semplici", in ogni caso ognuno contribuisce a seconda del proprio "background" come meglio puo', un utente "skillato" magari non si preoccuperà mai di fare il submit di un bug su che so kwrite si occuperà di altro, qualcosa di piu' difficile, ed ecco che entra in gioco l'utente "meno skillato"

 

in linea di principio è vero. nella realtà le cose sono leggermente diverse.

mettiti nei panni del mantainer di un progetto di medio-grandi dimensioni: queste persone si vedono sommerse di e-mail, che nella stragrande maggior parte dei casi finiscono dritte nel cestino. sono poche quelle che catturano veramente l'attenzione di quelle persone (e penso sia anche giusto così).

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Quote:*   

> cosa ti aspetti che succeda? che il codice sia più veloce? che il codice sia più snello?
> 
> nulla di tutto questo.
> 
> io mantengo il compilatore considerato stabile in portage, e mi evito tutti i problemi che hanno quelli che vogliono assolutamente provare le versioni nuove.
> ...

 

perchè usare gcc 4?

perchè penso che si possa sempre migliorare qualcosa...

altrimenti stavo sul sistema operativo che trovavo preinstallato sul mio pc.... se non pensavo che ci potesse essere  qualcosa di meglio...

perchè uso gentoo e non sono rimasto su una semplicissima suse? sempre per lo stesso motivo.

andrà più veloce il pc? spero di si, ma questo non è fondamentale.

da quando uso il pc, il processore è passato da forse 16mhz a quasi 4000mhz, la ram è diventata oltre mille volte più capiente,  i dischi fissi pure.... ma la cosa che più mi ha emozionato in questi 14 anni di pc è successa quando ho iniziato ad usare gentoo,   ora sono io a decidere se mi serve un pc "stabile" o se voglio provare l'ultima chicca informatica!

----------

## hellraiser

Grande CICCCIO....(Graziani)  

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cagnulein

Ora dico anche io la mia solo per analizzare tutti i punti di vista:

sono anche io un fanatico della '~', e come tale non mi faccio mancare nulla: versioni del kernel unstabilissimi, prove di pacchetti hard masked e via discorrendo. Però, appunto come dicevo all'inizio, per analizzare tutto per benino vi devo raccontare una cosa.

L'altro giorno per problemi appunto con xorg hard masked (appena installato, prima usavo quello in ~x86) sono dovuto passare a quello x86...beh che dire, appena avviato il pc ho notato uno speedup che, senza esagerare, rasenta il 20-30%.

Voi mi direte, chiaro, hai installato qualcosa di ultra testato, carente di nuove funzioni, è chiaro che ti gira veloce. Vi dò completamente ragione, però notate il paradosso?

Analizziamo:

Utente che usa versioni stabili lo fa per avere un sistema appunto stabile e se ne frega delle prestazioni, ma si ritrova con un sistema più reattivo.

Utente che si inalbera nella ricerca di maggior velocità utilizzando pacchetti unstabili trova chiaramente instabilità e anche minor velocità rispetto al primo.

Con questo non voglio lanciare nessun accenno di flame, ma volevo solo far notare questo particolare, che ieri da mezzo ubriaco, mi ha fatto molto ridere  :Smile: 

Tenete presente che in questa analisi non ho dato volontariamente importanza a 2 fattori importantissimi delle versioni ~x86:

1) Abbiamo a disposizioni nuove funzioni che possono servire o no;

2) L'aiuto che possiamo offrire ai manteiner del progetto.

/me va ad unmaskerare qualche pacchetto  :Smile: 

----------

## G2k

boh...io ho sentito che gcc 3.4 rispetto alla 3.3.x dava un "boost in performance" equivalente ad un upgrade dell'hardware dopo una recompilazione totale del sistema (emerge -e world). Comunque questo era su altre architetture dove la 3.4 e' considerata stabile, sull'x86 ci sono dei problemi che, a quanto pare, renderanno stabile prima la 4.0. Comunque non capisco cosa ve ne freghi a voi non-avventurieri di postare le vostre lamentele sui forum. Se volete rimanere con la stabile, sta' li a posta, non scrivete che tanto lo sappiamo tutti gia' la differenza tra stabile, ~arch e hard masked. Sto veramente iniziando ad odiare il fatto che la comunita' Gentoo debba sempre tranquillizzare gli altri con frasi del tipo "ma no, dai, sai perche' ho scelto Gentoo? Perche' ho tanta scelta!!!! Su con la vita!"...chissene, se volete qualcosa di ultra-stabile e non vi piace Gentoo usate Debian. Se volete qualcosa di instabile usate o i pacchetti hard masked o Windows  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> Grande CICCCIO....(Graziani)  
> 
>   

 

onorato e commosso...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## GhePeU

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> Ora dico anche io la mia solo per analizzare tutti i punti di vista:
> 
> sono anche io un fanatico della '~', e come tale non mi faccio mancare nulla: versioni del kernel unstabilissimi, prove di pacchetti hard masked e via discorrendo. Però, appunto come dicevo all'inizio, per analizzare tutto per benino vi devo raccontare una cosa.
> 
> L'altro giorno per problemi appunto con xorg hard masked (appena installato, prima usavo quello in ~x86) sono dovuto passare a quello x86...beh che dire, appena avviato il pc ho notato uno speedup che, senza esagerare, rasenta il 20-30%.
> ...

 

per hard masked intendi il 6.8.99.3? nel caso, ovviamente avrai cancellato il link ricorsivo /usr/share/fonts/fonts --> ../fonts, no?

e comunque suggerirei a tutti di usare gli snapshot di xorg perchè hanno risolto davvero tanti problemi dalla 6.8 in avanti

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> per hard masked intendi il 6.8.99.3? nel caso, ovviamente avrai cancellato il link ricorsivo /usr/share/fonts/fonts --> ../fonts, no?

 

si  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

>  Se volete rimanere con la stabile, sta' li a posta, non scrivete che tanto lo sappiamo tutti gia' la differenza tra stabile, ~arch e hard masked. Sto veramente iniziando ad odiare il fatto che la comunita' Gentoo debba sempre tranquillizzare gli altri con frasi del tipo "ma no, dai, sai perche' ho scelto Gentoo? Perche' ho tanta scelta!!!! Su con la vita!"...chissene, se volete qualcosa di ultra-stabile e non vi piace Gentoo usate Debian. Se volete qualcosa di instabile usate o i pacchetti hard masked o Windows

 

era riferito al mio post? se si, allora non mi sono spiegato bene  :Embarassed: 

----------

## G2k

No, scusa non era riferito a te Cagnulein, era un commento generale, forse un po' piu' diretto a k.gothmog, ma non specificamente a lui:

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   bene... ma vale la pena ricompilare tutto con il gcc 4? 
> 
> cosa ti aspetti che succeda? che il codice sia più veloce? che il codice sia più snello?
> 
> nulla di tutto questo.
> ...

 Dopo aver letto quello stavo cosi:  :Shocked:  ...

adesso k.gothmog mi deve spiegare per quale motivo ha voluto spendere 10 minuti della sua vita scrivendo una cosa che

1) i "testers" di GCC 4.0 sapranno valutare molto meglio di lui (anche perche' se non l'ha mai provato come fa a fare certi commenti cosi' vaghi?)

2) a gli utenti Gentoo proprio non interessa, perche con tutta sincerita' non ho mai visto un "utente medio" che sappia usare Gentoo. Cosa intendi dire per utente medio? Solo il fatto di poter usare Gentoo significa aver capito la differenza di stabilita' in pacchetti diversi, quindi quello che stai dicendo e' imo ridicolo.

Forse sto' rendendo il tutto troppo drammatico...boh, saro' strano io, mi fermo qui.

----------

## btbbass

 *G2k wrote:*   

> No, scusa non era riferito a te Cagnulein, era un commento generale, forse un po' piu' diretto a k.gothmog, ma non specificamente a lui:
> 
>  *k.gothmog wrote:*    *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   bene... ma vale la pena ricompilare tutto con il gcc 4? 
> 
> cosa ti aspetti che succeda? che il codice sia più veloce? che il codice sia più snello?
> ...

 

Credo che k.gothmog abbia perfettamente ragione!!!  :Laughing: 

Chiariamo una cosa: per utente medio credo che ci si riferisca ad una persona che usa il computer in maniera "produttiva" (cioè per scrivere un documento con openoffice, navigare in internet, ascoltare musica, scaricare la posta e magari tirare giù da internet tonns di film e mp3 (di cui si possiede naturalmente l'originale))

Ora un utente del genere non si accorgerà MAI e ripeto MAI delle differenze di un compilatore rispetto ad un altro... magari guadagnerà un minuto in compilazione (anche se sono quasi sicuro che i tempi di compilazione nn si accorceranno di uno secondo, anzi , provato personalmente con il gcc 3.4 e genlop). Con questo non vuol dire che non si debba andare avanti, altrimenti saremmo coi treottosei, ma non vedo com tu possa impersonare la volontà di tutti gli utenti Gentoo.. Ognuno è in grado di scegliere se continuare a lavorare normalmente, o divertirsi a risolvere i problemi derivati da nuovo software (io per primo..)

E qui chiuderei , senno flame-iamo e siamo OT  :Smile: 

Edit: G2k: corretta la firma! Grazie

----------

## lopio

ciao,

nel mio piccolo ritengo che nella discussione tutti abbiano ragione (come accade spesso in questo genere di discussioni)

Anche a me non piace avventurarmi troppo nell'uso di pacchetti super mascherati perche' mi piace avere una macchina che funzioni (come faccio a convincere i windowsiani a cambiare se no? ) :Wink: 

Detto questo trovo giusto RINGRAZIARE chi si prende la briga di provare e riprovare pacchetti  che non ne vogliono sapere di funzionare come dovrebbero e aiutano con i bug report gli sviluppatori a migliorare e correggere i bachi.

E' ovvio che se uso pacchetti puo' o meno stabili il mio personale aiuto sara' piccolo e insignificante proprio perche' il numero dei  bachi e' infinitamente minore.

E' anche fuor di dubbio che TUTTI dovrebbero provare a compilare bug report utili con i dettagli richiesti per la riproducibilita' e se questo non accade lo vedo come un errore e non deve essere una scusa per evitare tale  processo.

Se uno si prende la briga di riportare errore non credo lo faccia apposta a farlo in maniera superficiale...

----------

## G2k

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> non vedo com tu possa impersonare la volontà di tutti gli utenti Gentoo.. Ognuno è in grado di scegliere se continuare a lavorare normalmente, o divertirsi a risolvere i problemi derivati da nuovo software (io per primo..)

  Appunto per questo dico, come fai a fare quei commenti vaghi tipo  *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> tanto di vantaggi non te ne da (non da i vantaggi che un utente medio si aspetterebbe)

 ...vabbe, scusate umilmente per l'OT.

P.S. (ultimo OT:D chiedo scusa):

btbbass, c'e' un errore nel tuo signature  *Quote:*   

> l mondo è così meravigliosamente

 , dovrebbe essere "il mondo"...penso. Cmqe, bello, mi piace  :Surprised: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *G2k wrote:*   

> boh...io ho sentito che gcc 3.4 rispetto alla 3.3.x dava un "boost in performance" equivalente ad un upgrade dell'hardware dopo una recompilazione totale del sistema (emerge -e world).

 

eh vabbè... se ne sentono a migliata i leggende... 

 *G2k wrote:*   

> Comunque non capisco cosa ve ne freghi a voi non-avventurieri di postare le vostre lamentele sui forum. Se volete rimanere con la stabile, sta' li a posta, non scrivete che tanto lo sappiamo tutti gia' la differenza tra stabile, ~arch e hard masked.
> 
> ...
> 
> se volete qualcosa di ultra-stabile e non vi piace Gentoo usate Debian. Se volete qualcosa di instabile usate o i pacchetti hard masked o Windows

 

mi verrebbe da chiederti se tu usi il computer per lavorare o per giocare, ma credo che la risposta sarebbe scontata.

la questione, in ogni caso, era leggermente diversa: c'è chi fa la rincorsa all'ultima versione, sempre ed in ogni caso, ma questo non è "avere scelta", ma "fare i boccaloni che corrono dietro all'ultima versione".

se andassi da quelli corrono ad installare l'ultima versione del tal software, e chiedessi loro quali nuove caratteristiche porta quella nuova versione, la stragrande maggior parte di loro risponderà "hanno migliorato l'interfaccia". molti altri diranno che è più veloce, quando in realtà non è così (più veloce secondo quali termini di paragone?)

non c'è nulla di male mell'aver voglia di provare l'ultima versione di un software. ma è una cosa che va fatta con cognizione di causa. non si può installare deliberatamente un software instabile e poi andare a lamentarsi nei forum di mezzo mondo come fanno molti perché il compilatore non compila... insomma... i panni sporchi ognuno se li lava in casa (credo che il riferimento sia abbastanza chiaro)

secondariamente:

 *G2k wrote:*   

> 1) i "testers" di GCC 4.0 sapranno valutare molto meglio di lui (anche perche' se non l'ha mai provato come fa a fare certi commenti cosi' vaghi?)
> 
> 2) a gli utenti Gentoo proprio non interessa, perche con tutta sincerita' non ho mai visto un "utente medio" che sappia usare Gentoo. Cosa intendi dire per utente medio? Solo il fatto di poter usare Gentoo significa aver capito la differenza di stabilita' in pacchetti diversi, quindi quello che stai dicendo e' imo ridicolo.
> 
> Forse sto' rendendo il tutto troppo drammatico...boh, saro' strano io, mi fermo qui.

 

1) un bel giorno Richard Stallman ha preso tutti quelli che aveva intorno, in GNU e ha cominciato a fare una selezione secondo dei suoi personalissimi criteri di giudizio. alla fine ha cacciato fuori 2/3 delle persone. perché? perché sviluppare il software in modo caotico e scriteriato, seguendo le lamentele di cani e porci porta solo alla follia e ad avere software come windows.

e poi a te chi ha detto che io non ho mai mandato bugreport fatti decentemente a nessuno? prima di criticare fammi un elenco dei progetti a cui hai partecipato tu. quantomeno il sottoscritto, prima di andare a sbandierare chissà quali risultati, prima si documenta, e poi fornisce dati concreti, non basati sull'osservazione del mio personal computer.

e mi permetto di darti anche il link a un post meraviglioso: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2335231-highlight-.html#2335231

2) un utente medio è quello che usa il computer per fare office automation, e cose simili. quello che si compila il software solo perché c'è portage che fa il lavoro sporco al posto suo. un utente medio è incapace di mandare un bugreport fatto decentemente, per il semplice fatto non sa cosa ha in mano.

solo quello che tu hai scritto è ridicoolo, e testimonia quanto poco conosci la materia di cui stai discorrendo.

perdonami, ma proprio non mi piacciono quelli che usano le loor scarse conoscenze per fare esercizio di favella.

ti invito inoltre, a documentarti e a riflettere, prima di accusarmi di fare discorsi ridicoli. un minimo di documentazione, prima di postare, ti eviterebbe di fare figuracce... e comunque, prima di accusare una persona di scrivere cose ridicole, accertati di non esserlo tu per primo, e di essere almeno pari a chi stai accusando

e da questo post, per me il thread è chiuso, così evitiamo flames

----------

## G2k

Evitiamo flames, hai ragione.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> quantomeno il sottoscritto, prima di andare a sbandierare chissà quali risultati, prima si documenta, e poi fornisce dati concreti, non basati sull'osservazione del mio personal computer.

 Allora potresti darmi cortesemente dei dati concreti per quest'affermazione *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> tanto di vantaggi non te ne da

 

----------

## cloc3

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e da questo post, per me il thread è chiuso

 

Ecco. La frittata è fatta.

Adesso ci tocca aprire un altro post su gcc4 per sentire anche l'opinione di k.gothmog.

Mentre voi litigavate, io da buon nubbio, di quelli che non dovrebbero mai toccare i pacchetti instabili, mi sono piantato sul primo errore di gcc4:

```

  LD      drivers/i2c/algos/built-in.o

  CC [M]  drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.o

In file included from drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.c:31:

include/linux/i2c.h:58: error: array type has incomplete element type

include/linux/i2c.h:197: error: array type has incomplete element type

make[3]: *** [drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/i2c/algos] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/i2c] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

Se ricompilo il kernel senza il supporto i2c arriva fino in fondo. Sarà colpa del gcc o del codice che non è ancora adeguato?

Effettivamente, ho trovato il nuovo compilatore troppo instabile per le mie possibilità e dovrò aspettare un altro pochino per poterlo usare.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *G2k wrote:*   

> Allora potresti darmi cortesemente dei dati concreti per quest'affermazione *k.gothmog wrote:*   tanto di vantaggi non te ne da 

 

detto, fatto...

solitamente l'utente medio si aspetta che la nuova versione del software gli dia maggiore velocità o nuove funzionalità.

nel caso specifico di gcc, la prima è falsa, perché non è per niente vero che il compilato è più veloce, come detto nel sopra citato discorso di Linus Torvalds. se è vero che vengono introdotte nuove ottimizzazioni, è anche vero che sono poch ii casi in cui è realmente possibile sfruttarle.

ricordo un benchmark di intel, pubblicato all'epoca del rilascio del processore P55C (il Pentium mmx), in sui si diceva che il codice compilato con estensioni mmx ed eseguito su processori mmx era più veloce del 700% rispetto alla stessa configurazione senza mmx.

ti pare che i processori mmx siano 7 volte più veloci degli altri? direi proprio di no. e allora dove sta il trucco?

il trucco sta nel fatto che quelle ottimizzazioni sono state studiate per ben determinati frammenti di codice, ch devono fare compiti ben determinati. è vero che quando ti capiterà di usare quel codice per cui sono state inventate le mmx il tuo pc sarà un fulmine, ma è anche vero che quelle operazioni usano una frazione insignificante dell'uptime della tua macchina.

il discorso del gcc è identico. verranno introdotte sicuramente nuove ottimizzazioni e funzionalità, ma i vantaggi li si potranno vedere per un tempo totale pari a... diciamo... un minuto (forse meno) di computazione, su una settimana di uptime. un utente UMANO che usa un normale PC non si renderà mai e poi mai conto di questo vantaggio. i vantaggi li vedrà mr. google, e tutti gli altri come lui che si possono permettere di scriversi un sistema operativo ad-hoc e di inserire tutte le ottimizzazioni che vogliono.

questo era per la velocità. di nuove funzionalità, invece, ce ne sono, e tante.

hanno promesso maggiore velocità di esecuzione de codice C++ grazie a delle nuove funzioni di traduzione, che sfruttano meglio le caratteristiche del linguaggio, ecc... soliti discorsi...

ora però ti chiedo: quante di queste ottimizzazioni si rifletteranno in modo significativo sulla vita di ogni utente? in pratica, sei realmente convinto che una volta installato gcc-4.0 GNOME impiegherà 10 secondi in meno  caricarsi?

sei realmente convinto che il kernel sarà più veloce?

se rispondi di sì a queste due domande, in particolare alla seconda, non devi aggiungere altro per far capire al mondo quanto ne sai di informatica, e tutto quello che posso dirti è di studiarti come funziona un compilatore e come si fa a progettare un linguaggio di programmazione. non è certo compito mio sfatare i miti popolari che si basano sulla teoria dell'impossibile.

ti ricordo solamente che queste promesse le avevano fatte anche con gcc-3, e poi col 3.2 e poi col 3.3, e ora col 3.4... stesse identiche promesse, ma invece che diventare più veloce, il codice diventa più lento, e ogni ottimizzazione che introduci, a sua volta introduce una potenziale incompatibilità con le architetture e/o una instabilità globale del compilatore.

la storia insegna!

...e documentarsi, prima di accusare, non sarebbe male.

trovo intollerabile che uno che ne sa meno di me pretenda di venirmi ad insegnare sul mio lavoro. e nel caso tu salti fuori con una laurea in ingegneria o informatica, lasciami dire che prenderla è stato tempo sprecato, perché qualunque informatico o ingegnere informatico serio, non di quelli che vendono aria fritta ai boccaloni e che vivono facendo esercizio di favella, conosce benissimo queste cose.

parla con qualcuno che progetta compilatori e/o calcolatori, se non credi a me

----------

## GhePeU

 *G2k wrote:*   

> boh...io ho sentito che gcc 3.4 rispetto alla 3.3.x dava un "boost in performance" equivalente ad un upgrade dell'hardware dopo una recompilazione totale del sistema (emerge -e world). 

 

effetto placebo

"ho passato 48 ore a ricompilare tre volte ciascuno glibc, gcc e libtool, e poi due emerge -e world consecutivi... DEVE essere tutto più veloce"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ci diamo una calmato o saro' costretto a chiudere il post

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> perché qualunque informatico o ingegnere informatico serio, non di quelli che vendono aria fritta ai boccaloni e che vivono facendo esercizio di favella, conosce benissimo queste cose.
> 
> parla con qualcuno che progetta compilatori e/o calcolatori, se non credi a me

 

Questo e' assolutamente falso... uno informati non per forza deve sapere queste cose visto che i campi di applicazione sono diversi. 

Evitiamo di dare dei giudizi per favore, tutti noi abbiamo dei difetti (non sto accusando nessuno in particolare) quindi iniziamo a preoccuparci dei nostri che di quelli altrui.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> non per forza deve sapere queste cose visto che i campi di applicazione sono diversi. 

 

chiedo scusa. mi sono lasciato prendere la mano.

ciò non toglie però correttezza a quello che ho detto. i traduttori ed i compilatori vengono fatti con delle regole ben precise, e mi dispiace infrangere i sogni di molti, ma queste regole vanno parecchio in conflitto con le credenze popolari, per il semplice motivo che se non fosse così verrebbe a mancare lla compatibilità tra i prodotti di versioni diverse dello stesso compilatore, il che avrebbe ovviamente effetti disastrosi sul sistema.

quanto alle ottimizzazioni forzate del codice, il riferimento che si doveva cogliere era al fatto che quando si compila qualcosa che deve lavorare in kernel-space, è materialmente impossibile ottimizzare oltre ad un certo livello, oltre al quale il codice non funziona più correttamente, generare errori ed instabilità, o non funziona proprio più.

il motivo di questo sta appunto in quello che dicevo: forzando ottimizzazioni su ottimizzazioni, il traduttore deve ricorrere a "trucchetti" per accontentare l'utente, ed i risultati si vedono...

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Evitiamo di dare dei giudizi per favore

 

quanto ai giudizi, io ho risposto a quelli che erano stati fatti a me (e di solito attacco anche molto più a fondo):

 *G2k wrote:*   

> Solo il fatto di poter usare Gentoo significa aver capito la differenza di stabilita' in pacchetti diversi, quindi quello che stai dicendo e' imo ridicolo.

 

mentre credo di avere dimostrato che è ridicolo che vengano fatte accuse, per di più senza conoscere quello di cui si sta parlando

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io non sto mettendo in dubbio nulla, voglio solo che si usino dei toni piu' amichevoli se no blocchero' il post... grazie

----------

## stefanonafets

Per uscire un poco dal flame...

A  *Quote:*   

> Mi domando come facciano Fedora e MacOSX a usare già il gcc 4 che è uscito "stabile" oggi.

 

parlando di mac os X

si può ben rispondere cos':

 *Quote:*   

> Last login: Sat Apr 23 01:26:38 on ttyp1
> 
> Welcome to Darwin!
> 
> AppleOne:stefano stefano$ uname -a
> ...

 

----------

## Dr.Dran

@k.gothmog

Ciao volevo solo dire pubblicamente che sono perfettamente daccordo con te, inolte la filosofia è sempre la stessa, basta che si dica e dico dica (scusate l'orrido gioco di parole) che una cosa è migliore di un'altra che subito scaturisce la rincorsa a provare e a "pasticciare"... In generale le persone dovrebbero rendersi conto di cosa hanno a che fare... dunque un compilatore non permette di velocizzare un programma in maniera evidente se il codice sorgente per se non è ottimizzato... un discreto programmatore sa benissimo che una operazione banale come la scrittura a video di una stringa la si può fare e scrivere in linguaggi diveri e che conseguentemente può essere interpretata in modi diversi... sta nella bontà del programmatore che conosce il compilatore e sa come interpreta il codice ad evitare operazioni o cicli in più: detto fatto per fare un esempio più pratico su architetture risc (con un set d'istruzioni ridotte) il compilatore ha un impatto determinate (vedi ppc e compagnia bella) per il semplice fatto che le istruzioni in linguaggio macchina sono poche e allora il compilatore che utilizza algoritmi più avanzati rende tutto il codice "migliore", inoltre il codice sorgente può essere + o - complesso dipendentemente da quello che scrive il programmatore: anche se dubito fortemente che per un utente sia un miglioramento percettibile in termini di velocità ma credo forse più percettibile in termini di stabilità.

Per chudere il discorso inoltre provate a guardare l'architettura di un x86 anche solo di un 386 ha un set d'istruzioni molto + complesso, e sfido chiunque di voi a verificare che qualsiasi compilatore se pur avanzato le utilizzi tutte e inoltre sfido chiunque a vedere se effettivamente il codice prodotto ha un guadagno in velocità tangibile rispetto al medesimo compilato con una versione precedente.

beh spero di non essere stato troppo contorto comunque è bene documentarsi, soprattutto per i newbe come me, esistono risorse di documentazione e test sui compilatori vecchi e nuovi dappertutto la stessa FSF li mette a disposizione.

Ciao e grazie per aver ascoltato la mia voce...  :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

Il GCC è forse il più importante progetto open source.

Chi lo sviluppa non è il primo arrivato.

Quindi mi è difficile da credere che le ultime versioni del gcc siano qualitativamente inferiori delle precedenti.

Io uso attualmente il 3.4 perchè (e sulla mia macchina è così) riduce i tempi di compilazione di software in C++ come kde. Poi se il software sia più o meno veloce non lo so.

Vorrei chiedere se qualcuno usa un sistema compilato con il gcc 2.9* e/o ha link a benchmark del gcc.

Sarebbe bello arrivare alla fine del thread con una vaga idea di quello che in sostanza cambia con il gcc 4.

Senza usare come argomentazioni il "lo ha detto Tizio", perchè Tizio può sbagliare e avere una visione completamente diversa dalla mia.

Spesso anche io assalgo qualcuno che è meno informato di me, non lo dovrei fare, ma lo faccio. Si pensa di sapere abbastanza di un argomento da avere il diritto di correggere gli altri. Qualche volta ho "preso nei denti" la mia ingoranza, facendo così.

----------

## Benve

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Per uscire un poco dal flame...
> 
> A  *Quote:*   Mi domando come facciano Fedora e MacOSX a usare già il gcc 4 che è uscito "stabile" oggi. 
> 
> parlando di mac os X
> ...

 

Io parlavo di Tiger

PS. Darwin Kernel Version 7.9.0 non è Tiger vero ?

----------

## Dr.Dran

Beh hai ragione anche tu, indubbiamente i miglioramenti ci sono, però bisogna valutare quali e che cosa comportano  :Wink: 

Comunque questi sono dei siti dove si può reperire della documentazione:

http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/gcc.html

http://www.randombit.net/papers/x86_comp.html

http://www.xss.co.at/sysinfo/bench/

http://www.speccyverse.me.uk/comp/bench/acnbnh.htm

http://www.coyotegulch.com/reviews/intel_comp/intel_gcc_bench2.html

P.S: Alcuni sono recenti altri un bel po datati, però servono perchè vedi che a seconda dell'architettura su cui stai compilando l'eseguibile finale ha determinate caratteristiche.

Ciauzzz8)  :Laughing: 

----------

## Benve

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Beh hai ragione anche tu, indubbiamente i miglioramenti ci sono, però bisogna valutare quali e che cosa comportano 
> 
> Comunque questi sono dei siti dove si può reperire della documentazione:
> 
> http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/gcc.html
> ...

 

Però non si trovano scontri diretti tra i vari gcc (2,3,4)

Riguardo la documentazione delle funzionalità, oltre ad essere complessa è abbastanza inutile per stabilire la velocità e/o stabilità.

Andrebbero fatti test con software reale, ma questi sono rarissimi su linux (a parte software per server).

----------

## Dr.Dran

Beh si, su questo hai ragione, i test vengono fatti su macchine potenti e su suftware di grossa produttività (database etc. etc.) e non certo per pc e applicazioni end-user.

Basti solo pensare e non sono io a dirlo ma Arcangeli che le novità sulla VM avevano avuto riscontri mooolto sensibili su macchine server che facevano girare DB come Oracle o il diabolico SAP; a livello utente non sarebbe cambiato moltissimo, infatti è stato così e questo lo si diceva ai tempi del kerne 2.4.18 a Imola al Linux day organizzato l'11 maggio del 2001...

Comunque interesserebbe anche a me sapere le eventuali ottimizzazione che il nuovo compilatore apporterà  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Darwin Kernel Version 7.9.0 non è Tiger vero ?

 

No, il 7.9.0 è ancora Panther 10.3.9. Tiger confermo avrà anche la versione patchata Apple di gcc 4. Non sarà la scelta di default, ma affiancherà il più collaudato gcc 3.x

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   bene... ma vale la pena ricompilare tutto con il gcc 4? 
> 
> cosa ti aspetti che succeda? che il codice sia più veloce? che il codice sia più snello?
> 
> nulla di tutto questo.

 

quoto.

senza contare che la maggior parte di chi ci provera' non ha nemmeno la piu pallida idea di come funzioni ne di cosa faccia, tantomeno di cosa e' stato introdotto di nuovo. 

Poco sopra ho pure letto che qualcuno ha intenzione di migrare un parco macchine di produzione a un compilatore che neanche e' supportato, oltre che pesantemente sotto test.

Da qualche altra parte ho ketto che la rel.4 introduce il 25% di aumento di velocita' rispetto al 3.4. ora, ammesso che cio sia plausibile, e ho dei seri dubbi, e contando che il massimo di ottimizzazione teorica e' nell'ordine di 2-5% rispetto a codice non ottimizzato con gcc 3, 5/25=1,25 percento.

e ne vale la pena di trovarsi il sistema zoppo  per 1%? ma dai.. ragionate.

se veramente volete aumentare le prestazioni di un desktop, lavorate su prelink, riducete al minimo le use necessarie, ottimizzate il linker (LDFLAGS), usate vm.swappiness per ottimizzare gli swapout e usate CFLAGS meno ardite

ah: ci tengo a sottolineare che su un server bisogna aumentare in primis il troghput, ovvero la banda passante, e non la latenza, per cui giocare col compilatore e le cflags non solo e' inutile, ma anche dannoso.

meditate.

----------

## AnonimoVeneziano

Raga, ma per compilarlo è sufficiente dare

emerge gcc-4.0.0.ebuild

dalla cartella del gcc in portage oppure c'è un metodo migliore?

Ciao

----------

## Mithrandir81

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Questo e' assolutamente falso... uno informati non per forza deve sapere queste cose visto che i campi di applicazione sono diversi. 

 

Ehm...Linguaggi formali e compilatori (o chi per lui a seconda di come decidono di chiamare il corso), è uno dei passaggi obbligati di praticamente qualsiasi facoltà di Informatica e/o di Ing. Informatica che abbia un certo rispetto di sè.

Il fatto è che k.gothmod (un nick più facile no eh  :Smile:  ) per quanto gli si possa dire che ha acceso i toni forse inutilmente, ha la ragione dalla sua parte punto per punto. Quanti possono dire di sapere come vengono tradotte le istruzioni di salto negli if, nei cicli, e le ottimizzazioni possibili per ridurre i tempi di esecuzione, e quanti sono in grado di accorgersi della differenza tra le features da un compilatore all'altro? 

In particolare senza nemmeno avere la consapevolezza se la propria macchina stia sfruttandole effettivamente tali features, o meno.

----------

## ErniBrown

dal basso della mia ignoranza dico la mia: sono d'accordo con quasi tutto quello che ha detto k.gothmog, ma non su una cosa: non è vero che l'utente tipo, altresì noto come UTONTO, non è di nessuna utilità nello sviluppo di un software, e non è giusto dire che ci si deve soltanto affidare ad un gruppo ristretto di beta tester, soprattutto in un progetto con una distribuzione così vasta come il GNU gcc.

Il numero di persone che lo utilizzano è decisamente alto, fa statistica: se duecentomila persone dicono che il tal programma non funziona bene sotto la tal architettura probabilmente un fondo di verità c'è, e in un team di sviluppo come quello del gcc credo che sia importante sprecare qualche risorsa per investigare su questo.

Gli utenti non generano bug-report, non generano documentazione attendibile, ma sicuramente generano feedback. Se stessimo parlando di un programma poco usato, tipo komics, qualunque commento fatto a caso sarebbe quasi irrilevante; ma il gcc è usato da una quantità tale di persone...

E comunque per chi vuole davvero ottimizzare il sistema: seguite i consigli di fonderia digitale, la vera ottimizzazione sta lì, non nei 3 secondi all'anno che vi fa risparmiare la versione x.y.z del compilatore. Cosa cambiano 3 cicli di clock per programma? Circa 2 milionesimi di secondo...

Inutile dire che tutto questo è IMHO

----------

## cloc3

 *AnonimoVeneziano wrote:*   

> Raga, ma per compilarlo è sufficiente dare
> 
> emerge gcc-4.0.0.ebuild
> 
> 

 

```

#echo "sys-devel/gcc -*">>/etc/portage/package.keywords

#echo ">=sys-devel/gcc-4.0.0">>/etc/portage/package.unmask

#emerge -a gcc

```

edit: tolto lo spazio

----------

## Dr.Dran

@ FonderiaDigitale

@ Mithrandir81

Ecco questo è esattamente il concetto che volevo esprimere io, nessuno che utilizza il pc come utante finale per giocare o scrivere documenti può sapere come viene tradotta in linguaggio macchina una istruzione, ah esempio e mi piace riprendere quello che ha scritto Mithrandir81 come viene interpretata una istruzione if? Immaginate se la condizione si una espressione... con quanti ciclie e salti viene codificata? Vengono interessate tutte le istruzioni x86 della macchina? Ma un concetto ancora + banale e semplice, secondo voi come viene codificata una operazione di divisione? E immaginate una divisione in virgola mobile, con quoto e quoziente? Ecco spero di aver acceso qualche dubbio in modo tale da attivare la curiosità di qualche newbe come me per andare a documentarsi...

Il nuovo compilatore sicuramente potrà essere migliore in senso di ottimizzazione, ma sinceramente preferisco per il momento non essere io o i server che ho in produzione ad essere il TEST per la verifica della stabilità e prestazione del codice  :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

@ k.gothmod: i tuoi consigli mi sono veramente utili Grazie mille sempre per la tua disponibilità  :Very Happy: 

Speravo che in questo post fossero descritte ad esempio le nuove architetture supportate dal gcc o eventuali nuovi flag.  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> Ehm...Linguaggi formali e compilatori (o chi per lui a seconda di come decidono di chiamare il corso), è uno dei passaggi obbligati di praticamente qualsiasi facoltà di Informatica e/o di Ing. Informatica che abbia un certo rispetto di sè.

 

Con una scuola che segue il sistema di bologna (3+2) e fa solo i primi 3 anni non tocca queste cose se non di sfuggita.

----------

## cloc3

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Speravo che in questo post fossero descritte ad esempio le nuove architetture supportate dal gcc o eventuali nuovi flag. 

 

Quoto ampiamente.

Questo post dovrebbe servire soprattutto per questo. Chi ha delle opinioni personali sull'opportunità di utilizzare o meno il gcc le esprima pure una volta, ma non le sostenga ad oltranza in dibattiti retorici che peggiorano di fatto la leggibilità del thread.

----------

## AnonimoVeneziano

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *AnonimoVeneziano wrote:*   Raga, ma per compilarlo è sufficiente dare
> 
> emerge gcc-4.0.0.ebuild
> 
>  
> ...

 

Facendo così GCC 4 non mi appare tra le possibilità :/

EDIT: C'era uno spazio di troppo  :Razz: 

Ciao

----------

## Benve

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   Ehm...Linguaggi formali e compilatori (o chi per lui a seconda di come decidono di chiamare il corso), è uno dei passaggi obbligati di praticamente qualsiasi facoltà di Informatica e/o di Ing. Informatica che abbia un certo rispetto di sè. 
> 
> Con una scuola che segue il sistema di bologna (3+2) e fa solo i primi 3 anni non tocca queste cose se non di sfuggita.

 

Si è così.

Per fortuna.

Ragioniamo... a quanti tecnici del settore informatico è utile saperne di "Linguaggi formali e compilatori".

Si può scrivere un sistema operativo senza sapere una mazza di come lavora un compilatore.

Per fortuna.

----------

## comio

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si è così.
> 
> Per fortuna.
> ...

 

non sono convinto di questa affermazione.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Si è così.
> 
> Per fortuna.
> 
> Ragioniamo... a quanti tecnici del settore informatico è utile saperne di "Linguaggi formali e compilatori".
> ...

 

vabbè... avevo detto che avrei ignorato il thread, ma questa è troppo grossa...

ma ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto?

se tutti ragionassero come te, allora software come windows sarebbero solo la migliore delle ipotesi che ci aspetterebbero.

per scrivere un sistema operativo non solo è INDISPENSABILE conoscere molto bene come lavora un compilatore, ma tanto per la cronaca è anche necessario conoscere perfettamente come funziona l'hardware su cui esso dovrà girare, ecco perché (in teoria) la progettazione di sistemi operativi è una prerogativa degli ingegneri informatici ed ingegneri elettronici, e non degli informatici puri; quindi servono delle ottime conoscenze di materie come "Struttura e progetto DEL calcolatore" o come la vuoi chiamare...

non è finita qui: vuoi un sistema che funzioni bene o ti accontenti di qualcosa che accenda il computer e ti dia un prompt più che elementare?

se vuoi qualcosa di ben fatto è INDISPENSABILE essere a conoscenza dei problemi di ottimizzazione e traduzione del codice, pena un sistema inefficiente o che proprio non funziona nemmeno...

vuoi anche che il tuo sistema operativo abbia un file system efficace? bene... in questo caso non ti basta nemmeno quanto detto sopra, ma si va a finire nel campo dell'intelligenza artificale...

ti basta o devo andare avanti?

posso invitarti a documentarti un po' prima di scrivere? e soprattutto potresti evitare di fare il saccente con gente che ne sa ben più di te?

cito ancora una volta questo MERAVIGLIOSO post di FonderiaDigitale e anche questo mio post di due giorni fa

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> posso invitarti a documentarti un po' prima di scrivere? e soprattutto potresti evitare di fare il saccente con gente che ne sa ben più di te?
> 
> cito ancora una volta questo MERAVIGLIOSO post di FonderiaDigitale e anche questo mio post di due giorni fa

 

Io invece cito questo post di fedeliallalinea e blocco il thread.

E, BTW, nel mio piano di studi non c'era LFC ma ti garantisco che continuo a vivere bene lo stesso.

----------

